# Looking for a new park board



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

is there any park board better then the rome artifact? it wins all the awards, it has an amazing flex, bronze edges, romes quality...not to out of this world pricing....ive never rode one to say anything for sure about it everyone seems to like it...it also comes in a reverse camber now called the artifact 1985


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah i'm looking into the rome now too. I'm probably going to try to find an 08 model and i'm looking at the ones i posted and the rome.


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

If you plan on doing mostly rails/boxes/ ect. then get the artifact or artifact 1985
If you plan on hitting jumps more than rails then go with the graft.

If you are set on Rome, then those are the two park boards to go with.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

i just ordered the rome graft (actually it was 3 weeks ago and it hasnt showed up yet), but all my friends who have the artifact love it... go for rome, theyre solid


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Bagels said:


> If you plan on doing mostly rails/boxes/ ect. then get the artifact or artifact 1985
> If you plan on hitting jumps more than rails then go with the graft.
> 
> If you are set on Rome, then those are the two park boards to go with.


nicely put sir, rome graft is shaping up to be my next board.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

yeah romes are looking good for what I need. I probably wont be affording a 09 costing 370 though. Anybody got any other boards to consider? I'll be using it for about 90% park and a few freeride runs. got any recomendations on finding 08 models?


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

atomic hatchet, capita stairmaster, ride dh

to find the cheapest models type the name into google shopping and sort by price lowest to highest


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

i do pretty much what you do 90% in the park and a few freerides and some woods trips thrown in there and i ride a burton dominant. i love it. it rides like a champ and it wasnt too expensive.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Ride DH, Never Summer Evo, Capita Stairmaster, or Forum Manual. The Forum will be tough to find just like an 07-08 Rome Artifact. The boards were so popular among park riders, that they are almost completely sold out (I have talked with reps at both companies trying to find both boards). You can get the Evo off of evogear.com in a 155 for under $300 right now, the board kills in the park, if I didn't just get my DH, I would buy the Evo in a heartbeat.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

thanks for the help guys i'm trying to find a capita stairmaster or nitro t1 online since they are more in my price range.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Graft is a fun board. I did an extensive review of last year's. Use the search option ("graft review").


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

alright guys as indecisive as i am i think i narrowed it down to the lib tech youth in asia or capita stairmaster doesnt seem i'm going to be able to beat their price of 230


----------

